# Uber launches Driver Injury Protection insurance



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.turnto23.com/news/local-news/uber-launches-driver-injury-protection-insurance








California Uber drivers now have the option to obtain Driver Injury Protection, an affordable insurance product, available through Aon.

With the addition of California hundreds of thousands of driver-partners across the country can obtain important, affordable coverage for medical expenses, disability payments and a survivors benefit resulting from a covered accident.

"We believe drivers should have access to a low-cost option to protect themselves and their families against rare and unforeseen accidents that prevent them from working," said Curtis Scott, Uber's Head of Insurance. "We are excited to see this insurance product provide California drivers with access to peace of mind for a few cents per mile, directly through the Uber app."

Driver Injury Protection, a first-of-its-kind insurance program, was a collaborative effort among Uber, Aon and OneBeacon Insurance Group, the underwriter for the program.

Drivers who elect to enroll are protected for injuries while online, en route and on-trip in

connection with the Uber app, with a per mile premium of $0.0375 calculated and charged only while on-trip.

"At a basic level, everyone should have the option to protect themselves and their loved ones against rare and unforeseen work accidents that prevent them from earning a living. This protection should be optional yet affordable, flexible but dependable," wrote Scott in a blog post explaining the development process.

Driver Injury Protection insurance offered to Uber's driver-partners is the latest example of "benefits" designed primarily for independent workers, and furthers Uber's commitment to making meaningful changes that improve the driving experience

For complete coverage terms, conditions and exclusions, Uber drivers can visit the program's website, or look for this new insurance option in their driver app.

Copyright 2017 Scripps Media, Inc. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice, love the animated gif, that was the taco bell exec if I recall. this insurance is really lame, we've had it for a while, seems awful expensive for what little it covers.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like another Foober money grab from already broke drivers. No surprises here.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Watch the hoops that a driver will be forced to go through when a claim is made.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Steel, aluminum, plastic, brass, copper, lead, assorted nitrocellulose compounds, azides, and fulminates. Properly assembled, they make for dandy protection against injury.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Insurance? Just go buy a can of mace or a stun gun.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Insurance? Just go buy a can of mace or a stun gun.


One of these days I'll have a handgun of some sort artfully engraved with the word "INSURANCE".


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

First of all, thanks to OP for the NEWS FLASH!!!

Um...this actually happened a couple of months ago. It's old news.



ABC123DEF said:


> Sounds like another Foober money grab from already broke drivers. No surprises here.


Naw. Actually, Uber raised the driver rate per-mile nationwide by 6 cents several months ago to cover the cost of the insurance.

For 75% drivers, that's 4.5 cents per mile extra regardless of platform; for 80%-ers, it's 4.8 cents per mile. The insurance costs 4.25 cents per mile, I believe.

So if you find value in the insurance, Uber is paying for it, not the driver. If you don't (I don't), you simply got a 4.5-4.8 cent per mile raise.

There are plenty of legitimate complaints about Uber. This is not one of them.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

JimKE said:


> First of all, thanks to OP for the NEWS FLASH!!!
> 
> Um...this actually happened a couple of months ago. It's old news.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making it clear of what I'm supposed to complain about...or not.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I actually signed up for this. The way I look at it it's about 30 bucks or so a week to have a chance at having something if I'm online and something happens 'cause we all know their insurance won't pay us shit if we have an accident, it's only for liability to others. I'll see how much it costs me and just cancel it within the next couple weeks if I don't end up liking it. 

Keep in mind that it's not Uber you will need to deal with, it's the insurance company, but I'm sure Uber gets a kickback of the fees or they wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

Another way to scam drivers


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

It's not a money grab. They charge 3c a mile for it. But they raised the per mile rate 4.5c. So it is free plus 1.5c per mile. Or just keep the whole 4.5c. The Uber driver population looks dumb when they call _everything_ a scam. Then no one takes the rest of the complaining seriously.*

*in SF. I don't know what happened elsewhere.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> It's not a money grab. They charge 3c a mile for it. But they raised the per mile rate 4.5c. So it is free plus 1.5c per mile. Or just keep the whole 4.5c. The Uber driver population looks dumb when they call _everything_ a scam. Then no one takes the rest of the complaining seriously.*
> 
> *in SF. I don't know what happened elsewhere.


Who do we look dumb to? Nobody really knows who anybody else is in this forum.

Uber = scam. Scam = Uber.

See...they even rhyme. I'm not a stoopid.


----------



## PAYDO (Dec 3, 2017)

The simple truth is the AON life insurance is in it's infancy. The only way to make change is the drivers coming together to voice their opinions. The way it looks to me is Uber has 180 days of changes that I believe is still going on. The main thing is both sides are working together to make changes that takes time, a good solid insurance policy won't get built in a couple months.

I apologize I should have been clear on which policy I was referring to it's the Injury,disability, and death policy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.turnto23.com/news/local-news/uber-launches-driver-injury-protection-insurance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to James River ?



ABC123DEF said:


> Who do we look dumb to? Nobody really knows who anybody else is in this forum.
> 
> Uber = scam. Scam = Uber.
> 
> See...they even rhyme. I'm not a stoopid.


We must Investigate Uber at once !

B


ABC123DEF said:


> Sounds like another Foober money grab from already broke drivers. No surprises here.


Business as uberal . . 
Usual.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

PAYDO said:


> The simple truth is the insurance is in it's infancy. The only way to make change is the drivers coming together to voice their opinions. The way it looks to me is Uber has 180 days of changes that I believe is still going on. The main thing is both sides are working together to make changes that takes time, a good solid insurance policy won't get built in a couple months.


Please leave and don't come back. We try to keep it shill free. It's possible ur just stupid and not a real shill, but that's almost as bad. It's not _as_ bad cuz it's not really yr fault. But it's still really annoying.

Who agrees? Don't leave me hanging like some lone ahole. This guy needs to leave, right? Or maybe he'll have some realky amusing ones in the future, like a brand new Ms Stein.


----------

